# Palm Jumeriah Question



## meade (Jan 18, 2012)

Dear friends,

For anyone that has seen my earlier postings you will know that i am looking to purchase a property (villa)in dubai.

However i have a particular question relating to the palm jumeriah regarding the use of the actuall waterways that are the actuall "fingers" of the palm .(the waterways in between the fords).

1.What is the usage of these waterways?
2.Are their any restrictions ,ie use of boats etc,etc
3.Can the "villa owners" use these waters.
4.Are power or jet boats allowed ,ie, jet ski's ,etc
5.Do the owners own the "beach in front of their property"

I thank you kindly for any of your help.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Meade from your detailed questions here about PJ and other questions you have posted about property in the last few days it sounds like you're serious about buying here. Please do yourself a favour and spend some time here. If possible meet some owners in the communities you are considering and speak to the developers (but only rely on what the owners tell you). If there's an owners association try to meet them and find out how things are run. 

If you buy you'll be making a significant investment so you need to do thorough research in Dubai. There are a huge amount of sharks out there - sellers and developers. If you're not seen to be on the ground here they will do their best to pull the wool over your eyes. 

If you're thinking about a PJ villa then I suggest it's more important than ever to get a professional survey done. A mate of mine got a survey done on one he was going to buy last year and found water had risen a metre up the cavity walls on the ground floor...


----------



## meade (Jan 18, 2012)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Meade from your detailed questions here about PJ and other questions you have posted about property in the last few days it sounds like you're serious about buying here. Please do yourself a favour and spend some time here. If possible meet some owners in the communities you are considering and speak to the developers (but only rely on what the owners tell you). If there's an owners association try to meet them and find out how things are run.
> 
> If you buy you'll be making a significant investment so you need to do thorough research in Dubai. There are a huge amount of sharks out there - sellers and developers. If you're not seen to be on the ground here they will do their best to pull the wool over your eyes.
> 
> If you're thinking about a PJ villa then I suggest it's more important than ever to get a professional survey done. A mate of mine got a survey done on one he was going to buy last year and found water had risen a metre up the cavity walls on the ground floor...


Dear Jumeriah jim,

You are evidently very astute and i have also noted the amount of feedback you have gave to me and of course i am all the wiser for it,however it just shows you how good and valuble your input has been to me as i am an institutional property developer my self and i would never ,ever have thought that i would need a professional survey done on PJ and in fact it is quite alarming given the amount of villa's built on reclaimed land on of course the reason i have joined here is for sound impartial advise and i can assure you jim ive been blown away by all the help.

kind regards


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Before he left I met the guy who had the original concept for The Palm. I don't think what we ended up with is what his vision was and from conversations I had with him I did not feel there was longevity to be had from the development. Put it this way, what we take from Mother Earth, she will take back. Perhaps not in my lifetime or yours, but for sure it will happen and what Jim has just said confirms that for me.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I give it 5 years before something catastrophic happens on the Palm. Even the speed humps on the Shoreline side are starting to lose their shape and the road is receding away from most of the manhole covers.

I would not consider purchasing property unless the intention is to flip it quickly for profit, and I can't see how that would be possible.


----------



## meade (Jan 18, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> Before he left I met the guy who had the original concept for The Palm. I don't think what we ended up with is what his vision was and from conversations I had with him I did not feel there was longevity to be had from the development. Put it this way, what we take from Mother Earth, she will take back. Perhaps not in my lifetime or yours, but for sure it will happen and what Jim has just said confirms that for me.


hetehr

Also a very astute answer and of course also profound considering That this "island" is in effect in its infant stages and you do have to wonder whether any "goodwill" can be transfered to a next generation (that would be embarassing ,.......son your villa used to be there and it only cost me $3million) so perhaps ill purchase in land!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meade (Jan 18, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> I give it 5 years before something catastrophic happens on the Palm. Even the speed humps on the Shoreline side are starting to lose their shape and the road is receding away from most of the manhole covers.
> 
> I would not consider purchasing property unless the intention is to flip it quickly for profit, and I can't see how that would be possible.


Thanks gav,although that seams terribly worrying ....sounds like a sinking ship!!!!


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow! I am surprised by the amount of negative speculation here. We live in a scientific world and in this day and age satellite can detect mineral properties below the earth. Does any one have any scientific evidence to substantiate what has been speculated in this thread.


----------



## meade (Jan 18, 2012)

LongLiveDubai said:


> Wow! I am surprised by the amount of negative speculation here. We live in a scientific world and in this day and age satellite can detect mineral properties below the earth. Does any one have any scientific evidence to substantiate what has been speculated in this thread.


Dear Longlivedubai,

I thank you dearly for your response and it is refreashing to see someone grasp the nettle and run with a different perspective on something,as you pointed out that is absolutley subjective and of course this was at all times my hope.

Notwithstanding all that has been said in the previous replys it was never my intension to be devisary and whilst you are absolutley correct (it is a scientific world) i think you have probably intensionly provoked this thread to an all new height and would expect the main contributors ,ie Jumeriah Jim,choco and all the rest to provide contradictory evidence to the contary ,which as you point out is speculation!!

Moreover,i was the actuall nucleus for this thread and despite the negative vibes that have followed it in relation to the property bust i have no doubt in my mind that dubai is in avery good place indeed given the voracity and authenticity of the replys!!!!!!!!!!!

kind regards

m


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

LongLiveDubai said:


> Wow! I am surprised by the amount of negative speculation here. We live in a scientific world and in this day and age satellite can detect mineral properties below the earth. Does any one have any scientific evidence to substantiate what has been speculated in this thread.


If I had scientific evidence, then I would be typing a fact, not an opinion.

You can say it's a scientific world all you like, but this is Dubai, whatever happens or does not happen here is God's will and any precautions will be taken on that basis.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I`m sure the driver of the taxi that fell through the main road on the Palm wasn`t too worried about the science behind the collapsing tarmac. I have a friend who has a couple of villas on the palm and on one of them the front door no longer closes due to settlement and although its a nice idea having the sea lapping up to your back door the reality is that the water chanels within the fronds are fairly static and not very inviting.

I`m just starting my 5th year here now and in my opinion the biggest problem with the apartments and villas is that they were thrown up as quickly as possible by averagely skilled labour resulting in pretty poor standards of finishing in many cases. It would follow then that if what you can see appears to be the result of cutting corners and poor workmanship then the bits you can`t see aren`t going to be a lot better.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok all, listen up.....

The Palm was built by the Dutch, and as their whole country has been below sea level for 600 years, I trust their work!

On a serious note most of the issues with the roads seemingly subsiding is actually damage from the massive trucks that rumble all over the place.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Or maybe not,
Palm Jumeirah sinkhole swallows taxi - The National


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

1.What is the usage of these waterways? - to make the shape of the palm and provide villa owners with beach and ocean

2.Are their any restrictions ,ie use of boats etc,etc - canoes only 

3.Can the "villa owners" use these waters. - yes but only for canoes

4.Are power or jet boats allowed ,ie, jet ski's ,etc - no jet ski's allowed, only registered boats, nearest mooring is marina residence on the palm trunk

5.Do the owners own the "beach in front of their property" - no you own the plot of land and the villa it sits on, the beach areas are communal.


----------



## meade (Jan 18, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> If I had scientific evidence, then I would be typing a fact, not an opinion.
> 
> You can say it's a scientific world all you like, but this is Dubai, whatever happens or does not happen here is God's will and any precautions will be taken on that basis.


ohhhh Dearrrrrrrrrrr,

ding,ding,,,,and in the red corner fighting out of...........dubai


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> Ok all, listen up.....
> 
> The Palm was built by the Dutch, and as their whole country has been below sea level for 600 years, I trust their work!
> 
> On a serious note most of the issues with the roads seemingly subsiding is actually damage from the massive trucks that rumble all over the place.


Ummm, I could swear there were some Chinese nationals in there somewhere 


----------



## meade (Jan 18, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> Ummm, I could swear there were some Chinese nationals in there somewhere 


Dear bedougirl,

i love your wicked humour!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Haha thanks Meade. Why are you now 'Banned'?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

BedouGirl said:


> Haha thanks Meade. Why are you now 'Banned'?




He wont be able to reply because he is banned.. he was banned for his constant vicious insults to other posters,


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks Maiden. I obviously wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

He called me a gay Chinese labourer who earned $10 a month.

I explained that I earned more than that.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

He tried to take YOU on? Brave or stupid? Hmmmmm, I wonder? 


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Dont mess with anyone that likes Slash - the universe wont allow it. Simple.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

:focus::focus::focus:


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Annnyyywaaaayy!

It was designed and constructed by Dutch company Van Oord, I would trust them and their design, it really doesn't matter who the laborers were, they are told to do things and they do it. - When in history did an engineer or someone high up lay the bricks?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

We're focussing too much on how the Palm was built. It is how the Palm is being maintained that will have more implications down the road. It must not be cheap keeping the shorelines of the Palm neatly aligned to the original plans as sand has a pesky habit of shifting with the waves, yet Nakheel is broke. 

The Shoreline apartments are only a few years old and are already showing many of the signs of poor construction techniques and shoddy materials. 

On top of it we now have the disaster over beach access for Shoreline residents and all the implications over who owns what (Apartment owners versus Nakheel) which will eventually be resolved at some point but it has tarnished the once golden Palm lifestyle. 




marc said:


> Annnyyywaaaayy!
> 
> It was designed and constructed by Dutch company Van Oord, I would trust them and their design, it really doesn't matter who the laborers were, they are told to do things and they do it. - When in history did an engineer or someone high up lay the bricks?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

On a more positive note, IFA, who runs the Fairmont, have now included gym and future beach access in the service charges, whereas before they charged for it.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

And not only that, those who already paid for it, are getting their money refunded too! That was a pleasant surprise for once!


----------

